# What is your favourite IWC pilots watch and why?



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

No particular reason for this other than I am interested to hear what people think of theirs. I am not in the position to buy one but I tried a couple on the other day and they were lovely.

These were the two:










This looked so boring to me in the photos but in real life its simplicity is wonderful. Think I'd like to see the 39mm Mark XVI though as i am not sure about the date wheel thing. The bracelet was maybe the most comfortable one I have ever tried it was great! This will probably compete with a Rolex Explorer in my future collection.








This is a watch I never understood until I tried it on. I could not get over the price for a watch that just had time, date and a long power reserve. I get it now. The watch is just... cool. Really damn cool. Still don't really know why but it has all that presence without the bling, it is functional to the extreme. Feels in your hand like it will last centuries and the look of that slow beat movement was awesome too. On my wrist i could see the thing was way too big but it didn't matter because of how cool it was! Still probably too expensive for me to ever consider. Could get a JLC with decent complication for that money.


----------



## goldengoat55555 (Oct 12, 2014)

i prefer the bottom one. i like the shade of blue that is contrasted with the silver and the leather strap, it reminds me of a a high performance vehicle, albeit a pilot watch.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Unfortunately just too 'big'


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

I assume your question includes all IWC pilot watches not just the mark series or big pilot you listed.....if not then you can disregard my response.

My favorite is the IWC 3717 pilot chrono as you have probably seen in other threads of mine. I liked it enough to buy one. Granted, the newer 3777 and Mark series were yet to be released at the time I picked mine up. I like the Big Pilots too, but they are just too big for me. Classy though.

So far in IWC's old & current pilot watch lineup, for me, I feel the 3717 does the best in establishing classic lines, hands, date/brand placement, size, and overall look on the dial face (for a chronograph).

Even outside of IWC, it's the best looking pilot chronograph in the market today (IMHO). I do, however, really like the look of the even older IWC pilot chrono models, but prefer 3717's hands. As small & subjective as that is, I think IWC nailed it here for a pilot watch.

The spitfires are very interesting & beautiful as well, but I personally wasn't looking for that dressy of a pilots watch. That said, on leather the 3717 dresses up nicely as does many of IWC's pilots. Spitfire's do the dress up thing much better though.

That's another reason I'm a fan of the 3717 - it's very versatile. (Although most of the pilots are). Perhaps you have seen the variety of straps I have for mine; it's something that makes this watch even more special to me. I'll post a few pics.

However, I frankly don't think any buyer could go wrong with most of IWC's pilot lineup. (With possibly the only few exceptions to me being the "top gun" editions. It seems cheesy to market with the navy fighter pilot school and use the 80's movie logo on the watch). 




































Hope this was helpful! Cheers to all!


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

My favorite at the moment is the 3717.










The 3777 is nice too but I'm not a big fan of the altimeter style date window.

The Big Pilot is iconic but, despite the fact that I'm 6'4" tall, my wrist is only 7" in diameter and the watch is too big on me.

I also love the 3713 but it seems to be tough to find nice examples for a reasonable amount of money.


----------



## Possu (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm really big on 3D effects on the dial, so I'd have to go to the Spitfire line. I haven't been able to make up my mind which model would be my favorite.

Nice pics of the 3717 guys! This is a cliché, but that is one of those many watches that don't appear right in the photos. When I got to handle one for the first time I was truly amazed. You can't really beat that in legibility (comparing it to other chronos) and every little detail in it is just right. I have never seen a more beautifully balanced dial. Wear them in good health, gents!


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Possu said:


> I'm really big on 3D effects on the dial, so I'd have to go to the Spitfire line. I haven't been able to make up my mind which model would be my favorite.
> 
> Nice pics of the 3717 guys! This is a cliché, but that is one of those many watches that don't appear right in the photos. When I got to handle one for the first time I was truly amazed. You can't really beat that in legibility (comparing it to other chronos) and every little detail in it is just right. I have never seen a more beautifully balanced dial. Wear them in good health, gents!


Just out of my own curiousity, are you favoring older or newer spitfire models?


----------



## Possu (Mar 30, 2012)

Kluber said:


> Just out of my own curiousity, are you favoring older or newer spitfire models?


Not the current chrono for sure. I have a strong dislike for the multiple date window. Don't really know what you mean with older, but I guess this 3251 is a strong competitor:









pic courtesy of Google image search


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

Loving the 3717 pics guys, it is a lovely chrono. And it is true of loads of IWCs that in pics they look very plain but when you get up close and look at the attention to detail in these watches their true value and beauty becomes plain to see.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Watchstudent said:


> Loving the 3717 pics guys, it is a lovely chrono. And it is true of loads of IWCs that in pics they look very plain but when you get up close and look at the attention to detail in these watches their true value and beauty becomes plain to see.


I also often help out with that perception as most times my photography skills are sub par!!


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

Kluber said:


> I also often help out with that perception as most times my photography skills are sub par!!


Youre way ahead of me, I think your third pic down is a good'un


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's a somewhat better picture I took with a higher quality camera:


----------



## sidestreaker (Oct 3, 2012)

My favourite pilot watch is the one I've yet to have...



It's big yes, but after a few test in the boutique, I'm willing to take a chance with it!


----------



## hot chili (Apr 22, 2014)

I like my Spitfire.
I prefer the 3D of the dial and...... a lot more ;-))


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

hot chili said:


> I like my Spitfire.
> I prefer the 3D of the dial and...... a lot more ;-))
> 
> View attachment 1707138
> ...


Really gorgeous that. They have an in-house movement as well don't they?


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

hot chili said:


> I like my Spitfire.
> I prefer the 3D of the dial and...... a lot more ;-))
> 
> View attachment 1707138
> ...


Great photos!


----------



## slashd0t (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't think it's too big


----------



## Jez4 (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the Pilot's Chrono 3717, the Big Pilot, particularly the 5002, the Marks (12, 16, 17) and the St Exupery Chrono from a few years back. The UTC from a few years ago is also gorgeous ( I forget the ref No.). Most of them, in fact! IWC make THE Pilot's watches, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Though I'm usually not a big fan of limited editions, I think IWC did a really nice job with this St. Exupery pilot chronograph. I think it came out in 2006 or 2007 and may have been the first St. Exupery limited edition; in my opinion still the best one. Love the dial colors (dark brown with silver subdials) and layout, applied luminous numbers, and the reasonable 42mm size. Not a manufacture movement though. I don't own it, but this is my favorite IWC pilot.


----------



## diaby2afc (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

diaby2afc said:


>


I know people moan about the endless special editions from companies like IWC, but that Ju Air LE looks awesome. my AD has one in stock and it's really nice in the metal.


----------



## lisherwood (May 11, 2013)

Basic piece but I love it... The last pilot Chrono before Richemont's influence...got this in 2006 just put it back on bracet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IveBeenMoved (Dec 27, 2013)

I too have a 3717 and echo Kluber's opinion regarding the hands. The hands on the 3717 (don't know how to describe or name them) are probably the best executed style of hands for a pilot watch. To me they seem better balanced than the hands on the Spitfire where the widest part of the hand is closer to the hand's end. The stick like hands of the generation prior to the 3717, the 3707 don't seem to quite capture the spirit of aviation for me.

The amazing thing about the IWC Pilots is how legible they are. Even the chrono sub-dials on the Chrono version do not detract from the watch's legibility. Perhaps that excellence in design is one of the reason why IWC is able to charge more for their product compared to similar watches from its competitors.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

For a long time, IWC didn't get the attention it deserves , and I only recently started to get into the brand. In last two months, I got these two watches which I totally love. The UTC is on a smaller side but wears a bit bigger, and second time zone is very well executed and easy to use. Last week I picked up a 3717, was looking for one for a long time and finally got one at a god price and with recent service; this wears perfectly and chrono is a nice touch, plus I don't like the altimeter style date on the new one, so this was always the preferred option.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Mark xvi


----------



## Tim63FFC (Oct 24, 2013)

This is my fav IWC Pilot because of the rather distinctive blue dial. I had to buy the bracelet separately - which took some hunting down! But I hope you agree the overal effect was worth the expense and the time expended.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Tim63FFC said:


> This is my fav IWC Pilot because of the rather distinctive blue dial. I had to buy the bracelet separately - which took some hunting down! But I hope you agree the overal effect was worth the expense and the time expended.


Forgot about this one. I like it perhaps as much as the St. Exupery 3717 I posted above. Love those Spitfire dials--lots of depth and texture.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

The MK XV. The last of their great pilot watches. heb


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

3706 classic dial on Mk.I. bracelet hands down. Excellent, wearable size, beautiful and very comfy bracelet. A turning bezel would enhance pilot's chronograph features by a lot.


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a 377704 incoming. I ordered the Spitfire brown croc strap and deployment and will switch out the bracelet when it arrives! This is my second pilots watch with the first being the Mark XVII, which I owned inside of a week before deciding that I wanted the chrono instead. Looking forward to it arriving but more so, putting it on the brown croc

My favorite is the 3880 (Chrono Top Gun) but this is out of my budget!


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997 (Oct 18, 2010)

Another vote for the Big Pilot. Tried it on once at my local AD. It wears much smaller than the dimensions suggest.


----------



## Raffaello (Oct 20, 2014)

I am almost on the point to buy a IWC 377704 pilot chrono, what put me off a little is the fact that most of you like the more classical date style rather then the altimeter, preferring then 3717. I can undestand then reasons of your comments, however is there anyone which like the altimeter style instead?


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Raffaello said:


> I am almost on the point to buy a IWC 377704 pilot chrono, what put me off a little is the fact that most of you like the more classical date style rather then the altimeter, preferring then 3717. I can undestand then reasons of your comments, however is there anyone which like the altimeter style instead?


Yes I do. Plus I like the 5-minute numbers on the 3777 dial as well, which is probably contrary to to most. I had the choice between a 3717 and 3777 and opted for the 3777


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

Raffaello said:


> I am almost on the point to buy a IWC 377704 pilot chrono, what put me off a little is the fact that most of you like the more classical date style rather then the altimeter, preferring then 3717. I can undestand then reasons of your comments, however is there anyone which like the altimeter style instead?


Who cares what we like?  Which do you prefer?


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Raffaello said:


> I am almost on the point to buy a IWC 377704 pilot chrono, what put me off a little is the fact that most of you like the more classical date style rather then the altimeter, preferring then 3717. I can undestand then reasons of your comments, however is there anyone which like the altimeter style instead?


Comparing to the Mark XVII, I actually like the altimeter style date window on the chrono, for how it balances the three sub-dials pretty well.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Raffaello said:


> I am almost on the point to buy a IWC 377704 pilot chrono, what put me off a little is the fact that most of you like the more classical date style rather then the altimeter, preferring then 3717. I can undestand then reasons of your comments, however is there anyone which like the altimeter style instead?


In defense of the 3777, the bracelet on it has a micro-adjust feature. The 3717 bracelet is very comfortable and well engineered too, but lacks such a feature.

The 3777 also is a bit bigger and may be more desired on size depending on your wrist.

But as Loganz said, in the end who cares what we faceless WUS members like, go after what you prefer!


----------



## Kromag (Nov 27, 2012)

+1 for the 3717. I prefer mine on the silky smooth comfortable bracelet. The hands too are so very perfect.

I am searching for a used 3777-04 and will end up with a 5002 at some point as well 

The 2nd photo captures the texture on the high contrast dial.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

IWC 5002 with transitional 5004 movement. It is my favorite distillation of the Flieger A dial.


Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## woppa (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine!

I need to up my camera game, but here are some pics I took yesterday straight off my phone:


----------



## germy (Aug 30, 2014)

All IWC Pilots are sexy. Here's mine


----------



## woppa (Jul 8, 2013)

germy said:


> All IWC Pilots are sexy. Here's mine


That last shot is sick!


----------



## veki (Mar 31, 2014)

46mm case and damn beautiful. Here is mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowturbo (Jun 12, 2008)

I love my 3777-01, but the spitfire with the ardoise dial is gorgeous. I also have a soft spot for the big pilot 5004.


----------



## Stumpi (Aug 20, 2014)

379901 Top Gun for me for many reasons.
I love the look of the watch
I think the movement is amazing
Double Chrono with fly back is rare and brilliant
Its ceramic
It has the soft iron inner case
It's just so beautifully over engineered
I'm 44 so grew up on Top Gun! Tick!
Its an amazing and unique watch that only those who know will recognise it..
and a celebrity close to my heart used to wear one before he sadly took his own life.

Im sure there could be more reasons and if you give me some time I may list them


----------



## hdms (Oct 23, 2011)

Mark xvi


----------



## Raffaello (Oct 20, 2014)

Kluber, your straps are awesome! are the last two (in nylon-cotton) original from IWC? or you adapted something you found?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

out of the 3 you're showing, I like the Big Pilot. the most.

speaking of which, I LOVE my only 2 BPs.

5002 Transitional and 




Antoine De Saint Exupery Edition.




and of course I Love a bunch of others like:

the Mohammad Ali BP edition. 
Carlson Chrono Pilot. 
Sincere BP edition. 
White Gold Grey Dial BP.
Patrouille Suisse Pilot Chrono Grey Dial.
Top Gun Double Chrono Pilot.
48mm Ceramic BP.

and what i need is some of this $$$$$$$ to buy them all.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Love the Big Pilots, but don't have the wrist size to wear them. So it will be this:









Currently on a Kevlar strap.


----------



## Doogy (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Doogy (Oct 11, 2007)

Forgot to type my thoughts! My choice is without a doubt, this UTC Spitfire. I've owned the white dialed Mark XV, and the white and black dialed XV Spitfires, but as soon as this one came in a few years ago, I knew I had to have it. I found a primo example last month, hardly worn, and jumped on it. Zero regrets and it's got everything I'm looking for in a watch.


Doogy said:


> View attachment 1960370


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Raffaello said:


> Kluber, your straps are awesome! are the last two (in nylon-cotton) original from IWC? or you adapted something you found?


Thanks Raffaelo!

The last two straps are GasGasBones straps. You can google GasGasBones to get his website for order. He hand makes all of his straps. They are very comfortable and well made, and many WUS members have purchased from him. Cheers!


----------



## Raffaello (Oct 20, 2014)

Thx!! Found it, they are awesome!


----------

